# PCGH-Enhanced-PC Super-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600 + Geforce RTX 2060 Super [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enhanced-PC Super-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600 + Geforce RTX 2060 Super [Werbung]*

						Neue AMD-CPUs und neue Nvidia-GPUs sorgen für frischen Wind bei den PCGH-PCs. AMD macht derzeit alles richtig und bietet mit dem neuen Ryzen 5 3600 einen Prozessor an, der ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet, als vergleichbare Intel-CPUs.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enhanced-PC Super-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600 + Geforce RTX 2060 Super [Werbung]*


----------



## XXTREME (10. August 2019)

1500€ ist aber...ich sag mal "sportlich" .


----------



## CiD (17. August 2019)

Nuja, das sind ggü. dem reinen Kaufpreis inkl. Win10 Home ca. 200€ mehr für Zusammenbau, Krakelei auf Gehäuse und Testen+Optimieren des Systems....mit Alternate Preisen!
Das günstigste Angebot für die Komponenten hab ich zu 90% bei Mindefactory gefunden und da kann man beim reinen Hardwarepreis +Win10 Home nochmal ca. 100€ sparen.


----------



## BxBender (24. August 2019)

XXTREME schrieb:


> 1500€ ist aber...ich sag mal "sportlich" .



Ich denke für einen Komplett-PC mit ausgesuchten Komponenten der PCGH Redaktion ist das sicherlich sehr gut.
Wenn ich mir andere Angebote von Medion für Aldi anschaue, sind die eher teurer und schlechter abgestimmt.
Und ganz schlimm wird das Preisgefüge bei den in der Print angegeben Angeboten von MSI selbst.
Da stehen ungefähr 3300 Euro gegenüber 2300 Euro.
Wenn PGGH und Alternate für schlappe 200-300 Euro Aufpreis alles zusammenschrauben, testen, optimieren und Garantie geben, und nebenbei neben Lohnkosten auch etwas Gewinn haben müssen, ist das absolut im Rahmen. In meiner Jugendzeit waren Arbeitskosten beim Händler um die Ecke sicher doppelt so teuer.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Bei 1.500 ne 419 Graka ? (Gigabyte-billig-Produkt)
Dann doch lieber 459 für ne Devil XT.

Den W10-Key gibts auch woanders preiswerter.
Von nem größeren NT fürs gleiche Geld ganz zu schweigen.
Bei dem Preisniveau wäre auch ne Sata-SSD ausreichend.(dafür größer)


----------



## xDave78 (15. November 2019)

BxBender schrieb:


> Wenn PGGH und Alternate für schlappe 200-300 Euro Aufpreis alles zusammenschrauben, testen, optimieren


...wers glaubt 
Die bestehen sicherlich aus "ausgesuchten" Komponenten. Ansonsten schraubt die irgendein Hiwi bei Alternate im Lager zusammen und das wars dann auch schon. 
Das sich da irgendwelche Pros von Alternate...und vor Allem von PCGH hinstellen und jeden PC testen ist mMn ein naiver - aber schön erdachter Ansatz


----------



## shaboo (19. Januar 2020)

Bitte mal mit dem aktuellen GameStar-Rechner dieser Preisklasse vergleichen und einmal laut lachen:

GameStar PC Launch Edition


----------



## Buggi85 (19. Januar 2020)

Jo, da gibt's nichts zu rütteln. Klarer Punkt für Gamestar. Alternate ist nur noch ne Apotheke, wenn keine Angebote sind. Kann man aber einmal im Jahr empfehlen und zwar am Black Friday.


----------



## facehugger (19. Januar 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, für um die 1000 Taler (oder 500€ weniger) stelle ich hier ein Sys mit dem 3600, 32GB RAM, ner 1TB-M.2 /Pure Power 11 500W und ner RX 5700 hin, das kaum langsamer, dafür aber *deutlich* preiswerter is...

Aber richtig, wir müssen ja alle Kohle verdienen Und ne lärmende/langsame HDD verbaut doch in einem neuen Knecht eh keine Sau mehr

Gruß


----------



## Gerry1984 (19. Januar 2020)

Vollkommen überteuert - aber heißt ja Super im Namen da geht das schon 

Und dann hat man in einem Build für 1.530€ sogar noch ne HDD verbaut 

Ne das geht gar nicht  

EDIT:

Nur mal schnell was zusammengeworfen, mit X570 und 3700X, 32GB RAM und 2070 Super:

110€ Crucial P1 SSD 1TB, M.2 (CT1000P1SSD8)
330€ AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000071BOX)
150€ Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C16G4D32AESB/BLS2K16G4D32AESB)
530€ KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER EX [1-Click OC], 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (27ISL6MDU9EK)
160€ ASUS Prime X570-P (90MB11N0-M0EAY0)
   30€ be quiet! Pure Rock (BK009)
   90€ Fractal Design Meshify C Dark, Glasfenster (FD-CA-MESH-C-BKO-TG)
   60€ be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 (BN293)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
=1460€

Spart man am Gehäuse, nimmt ein B450 Mainboard und da und dort ein paar Euro oder man nimmt doch nur den 3600 dann ist auch für das Budget sogar ein Build mit 2080 Super drinn


----------



## oldserver84 (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich bin ja auch seit Anfang der 2000er Alternate Kunde und war bis jetzt immer zufrieden. 
Ich habe auch kürzlich einen Alterante PC im Black Friday Sale (Ryzen 3700X, GF2070S, 16GB, 1TB M2.SSD etc.pp.) 1500€ bestellt.
Die Build Qualität, Performance und Kabel-Management waren absolut hervorragend. Der Preis war auch OK.
Aber die Gamestar PC Launch Edition schaut mal auch sehr schmackhaft aus und vor allem vom Preis!
Habt ihr denn gute Erfahrung mit "www.boostboxx.com" gemacht? Ich persönlich höre den Namen heute zum ersten Mal bin aber dankbar für den Hinweis!


----------



## Daggy82 (25. Januar 2020)

Also ehrlich, wer bestellt denn diese total überteuerten und nicht mal immer Sinnvollen PC´s???


----------



## Zundnadel (26. Januar 2020)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, wer bestellt denn diese total überteuerten und nicht mal immer Sinnvollen PC´s???



Berliner Behörden schon einmal nicht.Für Beamte reichen auch Single Cores mit 2 ram , Windows 7 wegen. Meiner Ivy Brigde reicht zur not auch eine neue GPU,der Rest ist an  board,  Wlan + Bluetooth stick kosten 20 Euro,nur das Windows 8 ,1 Bios zickte ohne Ende.Der sterbenskranke Patient konnte vor mühsam vor dem frühen Softwaretod  bewahrt
werden dank Asus LAN Port update Windows 10  geht sogar wieder das Internet.


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2020)

Ist schon krass wie teuer/sinnvoll einzelne Komponenten sind.
Statt 470er Board wäre ein 450er und dafür ne größere SSD sinnvoll.
Gerade heute für 79€ im Angebot das MSi B450 Pro Max. (reicht für 3600 ohne Ocen, dito der Stockkühler)
MSI B450-A Pro MAX AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de
Bei Interesse im Ryzen-Thread nachschauen, der 3600 lässt sich auch noch UVen.(sparsamer+kühler)

Für die Out of the Box Player ist der Ballastix auch net sinnvoll. Die würden wohl net OCen.
Dann lieber gleich PatriotViper CL16 3600. Ohne Ram-Takt verhungert der Ryzen.
Patriot Viper 4 Blackout DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600 ab €'*'76,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

dito ne "billige" Gigabyte 2600s für 429€ bei Alternate, Stand Heute, da gäbs bei MF ne 5700XT Nitro
mit ner ganz anderen Wertigkeit zum selben Preis incl. Bundle,
8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
oder 
Mit etwas schlechterem Kühler ne 2070 Ventus für 423€:
8GB MSI GeForce RTX2070 VENTUS GP DDR6 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de
Mutige könnten das Bios der Armor draufflashen. (ist das nonA)
VGA Bios Collection: MSI RTX 2070 8 GB | TechPowerUp


----------

